# Brazilian Story Hour - Dark Sight



## Eduardo_Sauron (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi, folks. I'm Eduardo José, from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. If you don't mind to read something written (in a sorry half-assed english) by a south-american geek (me!), you will find here, in a matter of one or two days, the adventures of a very evil adventuring group.
     Yes...it is a campaign where every character has an "E" after that "/" on his alignment.

- Laugh from their misguided behaviors.
- Wonder what can keep an evil group together without killing each other (not much, really).
- Realize that evil can be cute in some freakish, twisted way.


    Just wait a little.


----------



## Black Bard (Apr 8, 2003)

As a Brazilian too, it's my duty ( and pleasure ) to read a fellow writer's storyhour...

I wish you good luck !!!


----------

